# paludis第一次升级world

## mathabstrction

unsuitable candidates

的提示信息应该如何阅读理解和分析

----------

## mathabstrction

These are the actions I will take, in order:

u   app-arch/bzip2:0::gentoo 1.0.6-r7 to ::installed replacing 1.0.6-r6

    -static -static-libs ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0::installed, app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3:0::installed, 7 more

u   app-arch/gzip:0::gentoo 1.6 to ::installed replacing 1.5

    -pic -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

    708.09 kBytes to download

u   app-arch/zip:0::gentoo 3.0-r2 to ::installed replacing 3.0-r1

    bzip2 crypt -natspec unicode build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17::installed

r   dev-lang/python-exec:2::gentoo 2.0.1-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.0.1-r1

    PYTHON_TARGETS: (jython2_5) (jython2_7) (pypy) (python2_6) (python2_7) (python3_2) (python3_3) (python3_4)* build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0:0::installed, dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.38.2:0::installed, x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10:0::installed

u   dev-libs/expat:0::gentoo 2.1.0-r4 to ::installed replacing 2.1.0-r3

    -examples -static-libs unicode ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.4.0:3.4::gentoo, 5 more

u   dev-libs/libffi:0::gentoo 3.1 to ::installed replacing 3.0.13-r1

    -debug -pax_kernel -static-libs (-test) ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1:0::installed

    915.25 kBytes to download

n   dev-perl/Text-Unidecode:0::gentoo 0.40.0 to ::installed

    "US-ASCII transliterations of Unicode text"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/texinfo-5.2:0::gentoo

    100.67 kBytes to download

u   dev-perl/XML-Parser:0::gentoo 2.410.0-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.410.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-util/intltool-0.50.2-r1:0::installed

n   dev-perl/libintl-perl:0::gentoo 1.230.0 to ::installed

    "High-Level Interface to Uniforum Message Translation"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/texinfo-5.2:0::gentoo

    511.30 kBytes to download

u   perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest:0::gentoo 1.630.0 to ::installed replacing 1.610.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.630.0:0::gentoo

    28.33 kBytes to download

n   perl-core/File-Temp:0::gentoo 0.230.400 to ::installed

    "File::Temp can be used to create and open temporary files in a safe way."

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.230.400:0::gentoo

    58.11 kBytes to download

n   perl-core/JSON-PP:0::gentoo 2.272.20 to ::installed

    "JSON::XS compatible pure-Perl module"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.20:0::gentoo

    40.11 kBytes to download

u   perl-core/Module-CoreList:0::gentoo 3.70.0 to ::installed replacing 2.840.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-3.70.0:0::gentoo

    70.68 kBytes to download

n   perl-core/Perl-OSType:0::gentoo 1.3.0 to ::installed

    "Map Perl operating system names to generic types"

    (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.3.0:0::gentoo

    14.50 kBytes to download

u   perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils:0::gentoo 1.350.0 to ::installed replacing 1.270.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.350.0:0::gentoo

    72.92 kBytes to download

u   perl-core/Test-Harness:0::gentoo 3.290.0 to ::installed replacing 3.260.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.290.0:0::gentoo

    291.56 kBytes to download

u   perl-core/version:0::gentoo 0.990.800 to ::installed replacing 0.990.100

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-version-0.990.800:0::gentoo

    114.73 kBytes to download

n   sys-apps/gentoo-functions:0::gentoo 0.5 to ::installed

    "base functions required by all gentoo systems"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-admin/python-updater-0.13:0::gentoo

    10.35 kBytes to download

u   sys-devel/gcc-config:0::gentoo 1.8 to ::installed replacing 1.7.3

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7::installed, sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2:4.8::gentoo

    14.67 kBytes to download

u   sys-devel/gnuconfig:0::gentoo 20140212 to ::installed replacing 20131128

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), sys-devel/automake-1.13.4:1.13::installed, sys-devel/automake-1.14.1:1.14::gentoo, 6 more

    43.76 kBytes to download

u   sys-devel/patch:0::gentoo 2.7.1-r3 to ::installed replacing 2.6.1

    -static -xattr+ (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo

    660.05 kBytes to download

u   sys-libs/gdbm:0::gentoo 1.11 to ::installed replacing 1.8.3-r4

    berkdb -exporter+ nls+ -static-libs+ ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.4.0:3.4::gentoo, sys-apps/man-db-2.6.7.1:0::gentoo

    792.64 kBytes to download

n   sys-libs/libseccomp:0::gentoo 2.1.1 to ::installed

    "high level interface to Linux seccomp filter"

    -static-libs build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo

    110.48 kBytes to download

u   sys-libs/timezone-data:0::gentoo 2014b to ::installed replacing 2014a

    nls build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-libs/glibc-2.19:2.2::gentoo

    386.85 kBytes to download

u   virtual/libintl:0::gentoo 0-r1 to ::installed replacing 0

    ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-shells/bash-4.2_p47:0::gentoo, dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, 16 more

n   virtual/libudev:0::gentoo 208 to ::installed

    "Virtual for libudev providers"

    -static-libs ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/udev-208-r2:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command:0::gentoo 1.180.0 to ::installed replacing 1.170.0-r3

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.820.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest:0::gentoo 1.630.0 to ::installed replacing 1.610.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.820.0:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker:0::gentoo 6.820.0 to ::installed replacing 6.640.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.820.0:0::gentoo

    423.64 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker:0::gentoo 6.820.0 to ::installed replacing 6.640.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo

n   dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth:0::gentoo 1.330.0 to ::installed

    "East Asian Width properties"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/texinfo-5.2:0::gentoo

    30.76 kBytes to download

u   app-misc/pax-utils:0::gentoo 0.8.1 to ::installed replacing 0.7 [cycle 1]

    -caps -python build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo, sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1:0::installed, sys-libs/glibc-2.19:2.2::gentoo

    92.55 kBytes to download

    In dependency cycle with existing packages: sys-devel/libtool:2, sys-apps/portage:0, app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets:0, sys-devel/gcc:4.8, sys-devel/bison:0, net-libs/gnutls:0, sys-devel/autogen:0, sys-auth/pambase:0, sys-devel/flex:0, sys-apps/util-linux:0, sys-apps/texinfo:0, sys-apps/kbd:0, sys-apps/gptfdisk:0, sys-apps/findutils:0, sys-apps/file:0, dev-libs/libgpg-error:0, sys-apps/help2man:0, dev-libs/libpcre:3, dev-libs/gmp:0, dev-libs/openssl:0, app-misc/pax-utils:0, dev-libs/libtasn1:0, dev-libs/mpc:0, sys-fs/e2fsprogs:0, x11-proto/xproto:0, sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs:0, x11-misc/util-macros:0, sys-libs/glibc:2.2, sys-kernel/linux-headers:0, sys-libs/gpm:0, sys-libs/pam:0, app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo:0, sys-devel/make:0, dev-util/cmake:0, virtual/pkgconfig:0, x11-apps/xauth:0, x11-libs/libSM:0, net-misc/curl:0, app-text/build-docbook-catalog:0, dev-libs/mpfr:0, x11-libs/xtrans:0, sys-apps/dbus:0, dev-util/pkgconfig:0, dev-lang/python:3.4, dev-libs/libxslt:0, dev-lang/python:3.3, app-shells/bash:0, dev-libs/libxml2:2, app-misc/ca-certificates:0, dev-lang/python:2.7, sys-apps/sed:0, sys-libs/readline:0, sys-auth/polkit:0, dev-db/sqlite:3, sys-apps/acl:0, sys-devel/binutils:0, net-dns/libidn:0, dev-libs/libgcrypt:0, sys-devel/m4:0, app-editors/emacs:24, virtual/acl:0, app-admin/eselect:0, dev-scheme/guile:12, dev-libs/nettle:0, sys-devel/automake:1.14, net-misc/openssh:0, net-misc/wget:0, sys-apps/coreutils:0

u   dev-libs/libgpg-error:0::gentoo 1.12-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.12 [cycle 1]

    -common-lisp nls -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64)+ (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.6.1-r1:0::gentoo

u   dev-libs/libtasn1:0::gentoo 3.4-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.14 [cycle 1]

    -doc -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/gnutls-3.3.1:0::gentoo

    1.76 MBytes to download

u   dev-libs/openssl:0::gentoo 1.0.1g-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.0.1g [cycle 1]

    -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 (sse2) -static-libs tls-heartbeat -vanilla zlib (-test) ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0::installed, app-misc/ca-certificates-20140223.3.16-r1:0::gentoo, dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, 6 more

u   dev-util/pkgconfig:0::gentoo 0.28-r1 to ::installed replacing 0.28 [cycle 1]

    -hardened -internal-glib ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64)+ (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1:0::gentoo

n   net-dns/libidn:0::gentoo 1.28 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "Internationalized Domain Names (IDN) implementation"

    -doc -emacs -java -mono nls -static-libs build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/gnutls-3.3.1:0::gentoo

    3.32 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/acl:0::gentoo 2.2.52-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.2.51 [cycle 1]

    nls -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/coreutils-8.22-r1:0::gentoo, sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo, virtual/acl-0-r2:0::gentoo

    377.54 kBytes to download

u   sys-apps/coreutils:0::gentoo 8.22-r1 to ::installed replacing 8.21 [cycle 1]

    acl -caps -gmp nls (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), app-admin/eselect-1.4.2:0::gentoo, app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1:0::installed, 33 more

    5.14 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/file:0::gentoo 5.18-r1 to ::installed replacing 5.17 [cycle 1]

    -python -static-libs zlib ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ PYTHON_TARGETS: (-python2_6) python2_7 -python3_2 python3_3 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), app-admin/eselect-1.4.2:0::gentoo, sys-apps/paludis-1.4.2-r1:0::installed

    698.69 kBytes to download

u   sys-apps/findutils:0::gentoo 4.5.12 to ::installed replacing 4.4.2-r1 [cycle 1]

    nls (-selinux) -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), !<sys-apps/findutils-4.2 from sys-devel/binutils-config-3-r3:0::installed, dev-libs/libpcre-8.35:3::gentoo, 2 more

    3.09 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/help2man:0::gentoo 1.45.1 to ::installed replacing 1.43.3 [cycle 1]

    nls build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-devel/automake-1.13.4:1.13::installed, sys-devel/automake-1.14.1:1.14::gentoo, sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r3:1.9::installed

    121.32 kBytes to download

u   sys-apps/texinfo:0::gentoo 5.2 to ::installed replacing 4.13-r2 [cycle 1]

    nls -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), sys-apps/groff-1.22.2:0::installed, sys-devel/autoconf-2.13:2.1::installed, 2 more

    3.64 MBytes to download

s   sys-devel/automake:1.14::gentoo 1.14.1 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am"

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.4.0:3.4::gentoo, net-libs/gnutls-3.3.1:0::gentoo

u   sys-devel/libtool:2::gentoo 2.4.2-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.4.2 [cycle 1]

    -static-libs -vanilla (-test) ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-editors/emacs-24.3-r6:24::gentoo, app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6:0::installed, dev-db/sqlite-3.8.4.3:3::gentoo, 47 more

u   dev-libs/libgcrypt:0::gentoo 1.6.1-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.5.3 [cycle 1]

    -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64)+ (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r2:0::gentoo

    2.36 MBytes to download

u   sys-devel/m4:0::gentoo 1.4.17 to ::installed replacing 1.4.16 [cycle 1]

    -examples build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/elfutils-0.158:0::installed, dev-libs/gmp-6.0.0a:0::gentoo, sys-devel/autoconf-2.13:2.1::installed, 4 more

    1.10 MBytes to download

u   dev-libs/gmp:0::gentoo 6.0.0a to ::installed replacing 5.1.3-r1 [cycle 1]

    cxx -doc -pgo -static-libs ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2:0::gentoo, dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2_p5:0::gentoo, dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r1:0::gentoo, 4 more

    1.82 MBytes to download

u   dev-libs/mpfr:0::gentoo 3.1.2_p5 to ::installed replacing 3.1.2-r1 [cycle 1]

    -static-libs build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/mpc-1.0.2:0::gentoo, sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7::installed, sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2:4.8::gentoo

u   dev-libs/mpc:0::gentoo 1.0.2 to ::installed replacing 1.0.1 [cycle 1]

    -static-libs build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7::installed, sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2:4.8::gentoo

    618.33 kBytes to download

u   dev-libs/nettle:0::gentoo 2.7.1-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.7.1 [cycle 1]

    -doc gmp (-neon) -static-libs (-test) ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64)+ (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/gnutls-3.3.1:0::gentoo

n   dev-scheme/guile:12::gentoo 1.8.8-r1 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "Scheme interpreter"

    -debug -debug-freelist -debug-malloc deprecated -discouraged -emacs -networking nls regex threads build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-devel/autogen-5.18.2:0::gentoo

    3.77 MBytes to download

u   sys-devel/flex:0::gentoo 2.5.39 to ::installed replacing 2.5.37 [cycle 1]

    nls -static (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/elfutils-0.158:0::installed, dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0:0::installed, sys-devel/binutils-2.24-r2:0::gentoo, 4 more

    1.29 MBytes to download

u   sys-devel/binutils:0::gentoo 2.24-r2 to ::installed replacing 2.23.2 [cycle 1]

    cxx -multislot -multitarget nls -static-libs -vanilla zlib (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo, sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7::installed, 3 more

    21.68 MBytes to download

u   sys-devel/bison:0::gentoo 3.0.2 to ::installed replacing 2.4.3 [cycle 1]

    nls -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0:0::installed, sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7::installed, sys-devel/gcc-4.8.2:4.8::gentoo, virtual/yacc-0:0::installed

    1.84 MBytes to download

u   sys-devel/make:0::gentoo 4.0-r1 to ::installed replacing 3.82-r4 [cycle 1]

    -guile+ nls -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1:0::gentoo, net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo

    1.28 MBytes to download

u   sys-kernel/linux-headers:0::gentoo 3.14 to ::installed replacing 3.13 [cycle 1]

    build_options: -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/busybox-1.22.1:0::gentoo, sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo, sys-fs/udisks-2.1.3:2::installed, 2 more

    3.55 MBytes to download

u   virtual/acl:0::gentoo 0-r2 to ::installed replacing 0-r1 [cycle 1]

    -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0::installed, app-arch/tar-1.27.1-r2:0::installed, net-misc/rsync-3.1.0-r1:0::gentoo, 3 more

u   sys-apps/sed:0::gentoo 4.2.2 to ::installed replacing 4.2.1-r1 [cycle 1]

    acl nls (-selinux) -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), app-admin/eselect-1.4.2:0::gentoo, app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo-1.4-r1:0::gentoo, 10 more

    1.01 MBytes to download

u   app-admin/eselect:0::gentoo 1.4.2 to ::installed replacing 1.4.1 [cycle 1]

    -doc -emacs -vim-syntax build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-admin/eselect-bashcomp-1.3.6:0::installed, app-admin/eselect-ctags-1.16:0::installed, app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.16:0::installed, 4 more

    165.07 kBytes to download

u   app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo:0::gentoo 1.4-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.4 [cycle 1]

    X -games build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-editors/emacs-24.3-r6:24::gentoo

u   virtual/pkgconfig:0::gentoo 0-r1 to ::installed replacing 0 [cycle 1]

    ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-editors/emacs-24.3-r6:24::gentoo, dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, 71 more

u   net-misc/curl:0::gentoo 7.37.0 to ::installed replacing 7.36.0 [cycle 1]

    -adns -idn ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -metalink -rtmp -ssh ssl -static-libs -threads (-test) CURL_SSL: -axtls -cyassl -gnutls -nss openssl -polarssl -winssl+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress (-optional_tests) -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1:0::gentoo

    2.74 MBytes to download

u   dev-util/cmake:0::gentoo 2.8.12.2-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.8.12.2 [cycle 1]

    -emacs ncurses -qt4 (-qt5) (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/libproxy-0.4.11-r1:0::installed

u   sys-apps/dbus:0::gentoo 1.8.2 to ::installed replacing 1.6.18-r1 [cycle 1]

    X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs systemd* (-test) ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-editors/emacs-24.3-r6:24::gentoo, gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo

    1.77 MBytes to download

u   app-editors/emacs:24::gentoo 24.3-r6 to ::installed replacing 24.3-r2 [cycle 1]

    X -Xaw3d -alsa* (-aqua) -athena dbus -games -gconf -gif* -gnutls -gpm* -gsettings -gtk* gtk3 -gzip-el -hesiod -imagemagick -jpeg* -kerberos -libxml2 -livecd -m17n-lib -motif -pax_kernel -png* (-selinux) -sound* -source -svg* -tiff* -toolkit-scroll-bars -wide-int -xft* xpm build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/editor-0:0::installed, virtual/emacs-24:0::installed

    6.33 kBytes to download

u   sys-apps/kbd:0::gentoo 2.0.1-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.15.5-r1 [cycle 1]

    nls pam (-test)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

    928.84 kBytes to download

u   sys-libs/gpm:0::gentoo 1.20.7-r2 to ::installed replacing 1.20.7-r1 [cycle 1]

    (-selinux) -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (world::environment)

u   sys-libs/readline:0::gentoo 6.3_p6 to ::installed replacing 6.2_p1 [cycle 1]

    -static-libs+ ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-shells/bash-4.2_p47:0::gentoo, dev-db/sqlite-3.8.4.3:3::gentoo, dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, 6 more

    2.36 MBytes to download

u   dev-db/sqlite:3::gentoo 3.8.4.3 to ::installed replacing 3.8.2 [cycle 1]

    -debug -doc -icu readline -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl (-test) ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64)+ (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/libsoup-2.44.2:2.4::installed, net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.44.2:2.4::installed

    1.85 MBytes to download

u   dev-lang/python:3.3::gentoo 3.3.5 to ::installed replacing 3.3.3 [cycle 1]

    -build -doc -examples gdbm -hardened ipv6 ncurses readline -sqlite ssl threads -tk -wininst xml build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.38.2:0::installed, sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo, x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10:0::installed

    11.57 MBytes to download

s   dev-lang/python:3.4::gentoo 3.4.0 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "An interpreted, interactive, object-oriented programming language"

    -build -examples gdbm -hardened ipv6 ncurses readline -sqlite ssl threads -tk -wininst xml build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo

u   app-shells/bash:0::gentoo 4.2_p47 to ::installed replacing 4.2_p45 [cycle 2]

    -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble net nls -plugins (readline) -vanilla build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), !<app-shells/bash-3.2_p17 from sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo, app-shells/bash-completion-2.1:0::gentoo, 3 more

    3.26 kBytes to download

    In dependency cycle with: app-admin/eselect:0, app-admin/eselect-ctags:0, app-admin/eselect-emacs:0, app-arch/libarchive:0, app-arch/xz-utils:0, app-editors/emacs:24, app-emacs/emacs-common-gentoo:0, app-misc/ca-certificates:0, app-misc/pax-utils:0, app-portage/portage-utils:0, app-shells/bash:0, app-text/build-docbook-catalog:0, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.1.2, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.2, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd:4.4, app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets:0, app-text/openjade:0, app-text/opensp:0, app-text/xmlto:0, dev-db/sqlite:3, dev-lang/python:2.7, dev-lang/python:3.3, dev-lang/python:3.4, dev-lang/spidermonkey:17, dev-libs/elfutils:0, dev-libs/glib:2, dev-libs/gmp:0, dev-libs/gobject-introspection:0, dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common:0, dev-libs/libatasmart:0, dev-libs/libgcrypt:0, dev-libs/libgpg-error:0, dev-libs/libpcre:3, dev-libs/libpthread-stubs:0, dev-libs/libtasn1:0, dev-libs/libxml2:2, dev-libs/libxslt:0, dev-libs/mpc:0, dev-libs/mpfr:0, dev-libs/nettle:0, dev-libs/nspr:0, dev-libs/openssl:0, dev-libs/popt:0, dev-perl/Locale-gettext:0, dev-scheme/guile:12, dev-util/cmake:0, dev-util/gdbus-codegen:0, dev-util/gtk-doc-am:0, dev-util/intltool:0, dev-util/pkgconfig:0, gnome-base/gsettings-desktop-schemas:0, gnome-base/gvfs:0, media-fonts/font-util:0, net-dns/libidn:0, net-libs/glib-networking:0, net-libs/gnutls:0, net-libs/liblockfile:0, net-libs/libproxy:0, net-libs/libsoup:2.4, net-libs/libsoup-gnome:2.4, net-misc/curl:0, net-misc/openssh:0, net-misc/wget:0, sys-apps/acl:0, sys-apps/attr:0, sys-apps/coreutils:0, sys-apps/dbus:0, sys-apps/diffutils:0, sys-apps/file:0, sys-apps/findutils:0, sys-apps/gptfdisk:0, sys-apps/groff:0, sys-apps/help2man:0, sys-apps/kbd:0, sys-apps/paludis:0, sys-apps/portage:0, sys-apps/sandbox:0, sys-apps/sed:0, sys-apps/shadow:0, sys-apps/tcp-wrappers:0, sys-apps/texinfo:0, sys-apps/util-linux:0, sys-auth/pambase:0, sys-auth/polkit:0, sys-block/parted:0, sys-devel/autoconf:2.1, sys-devel/autoconf:2.5, sys-devel/autogen:0, sys-devel/automake:1.13, sys-devel/automake:1.14, sys-devel/automake:1.9, sys-devel/binutils:0, sys-devel/bison:0, sys-devel/flex:0, sys-devel/gcc:4.7, sys-devel/gcc:4.8, sys-devel/gettext:0, sys-devel/libtool:2, sys-devel/m4:0, sys-devel/make:0, sys-fs/e2fsprogs:0, sys-fs/udisks:2, sys-kernel/linux-headers:0, sys-libs/cracklib:0, sys-libs/db:4.8, sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs:0, sys-libs/glibc:2.2, sys-libs/gpm:0, sys-libs/pam:0, sys-libs/readline:0, sys-libs/zlib:0, virtual/acl:0, virtual/eject:0, virtual/libffi:0, virtual/libiconv:0, virtual/os-headers:0, virtual/pam:0, virtual/pkgconfig:0, virtual/shadow:0, virtual/yacc:0, x11-apps/xauth:0, x11-libs/libICE:0, x11-libs/libSM:0, x11-libs/libX11:0, x11-libs/libXau:0, x11-libs/libXaw:0, x11-libs/libXdmcp:0, x11-libs/libXext:0, x11-libs/libXfixes:0, x11-libs/libXi:0, x11-libs/libXmu:0, x11-libs/libXpm:0, x11-libs/libXt:0, x11-libs/libxcb:0, x11-libs/xtrans:0, x11-misc/util-macros:0, x11-misc/xbitmaps:0, x11-proto/fixesproto:0, x11-proto/inputproto:0, x11-proto/kbproto:0, x11-proto/xcb-proto:0, x11-proto/xextproto:0, x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto:0, x11-proto/xproto:0

u   dev-lang/python:2.7::gentoo 2.7.6-r1 to ::installed replacing 2.7.6 [cycle 2]

    -berkdb -build -doc -examples gdbm -hardened ipv6 ncurses readline -sqlite ssl threads -tk (wide-unicode) -wininst xml build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-misc/ca-certificates-20140223.3.16-r1:0::gentoo, dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17::installed, dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0:0::installed, 5 more

u   sys-apps/portage:0::gentoo 2.2.10 to ::installed replacing 2.2.8-r1 [cycle 2]

    -build -doc -epydoc (ipc) (-pypy)+ -python2 -python3 (-selinux) -xattr LINGUAS: -ru PYTHON_TARGETS: -pypy+ (-pypy2_0) (-python2_6) python2_7 -python3_2 python3_3 -python3_4 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !!<sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.7_p1 from app-shells/bash-4.2_p47:0::gentoo, !!<sys-apps/portage-2.1.9 from dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, !<sys-apps/portage-2.1.2 from sys-libs/glibc-2.19:2.2::gentoo, 2 more

    857.46 kBytes to download

s   sys-devel/gcc:4.8::gentoo 4.8.2 to ::installed [cycle 2]

    "The GNU Compiler Collection"

    (-altivec) -awt cxx -doc (-fixed-point) fortran -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (multilib) -multislot nls -nopie -nossp nptl -objc -objc++ -objc-gc openmp -regression-test -vanilla build_options: -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), !sys-devel/gcc[libffi] from dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, !sys-devel/gcc[libffi] from dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, 4 more

u   sys-libs/glibc:2.2::gentoo 2.19 to ::installed replacing 2.17 [cycle 2]

    -debug -gd (-hardened) (multilib) -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla build_options: -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<sys-libs/glibc-2.14 from sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo, !<sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5 from sys-libs/timezone-data-2014b:0::gentoo, sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4:0::installed, 4 more

    11.60 MBytes to download

u   app-misc/ca-certificates:0::gentoo 20140223.3.16-r1 to ::installed replacing 20130906-r1 [cycle 1]

    cacert+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1g-r1:0::gentoo, net-libs/glib-networking-2.38.2:0::installed

    268.33 kBytes to download

u   dev-libs/libpcre:3::gentoo 8.35 to ::installed replacing 8.33 [cycle 1]

    bzip2 cxx jit -libedit -pcre16 -pcre32 readline recursion-limit -static-libs (unicode) zlib ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-misc/wget-1.15-r1:0::gentoo, sys-apps/grep-2.19:0::gentoo, sys-apps/less-462:0::gentoo, sys-apps/paludis-1.4.2-r1:0::installed

    1.45 MBytes to download

r   dev-libs/libxml2:2::gentoo 2.9.1-r4 to ::installed replacing 2.9.1-r4 [cycle 1]

    -debug -examples -icu ipv6 -lzma -python* readline -static-libs (-test) ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) PYTHON_TARGETS: (-python2_6) python2_7 -python3_2 python3_3 -python3_4 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.7 from sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1:0::installed, app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0::installed, app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.20:0::gentoo, 7 more

u   dev-libs/libxslt:0::gentoo 1.1.28-r2 to ::installed replacing 1.1.28-r1 [cycle 1]

    crypt -debug -python -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64)+ (-x32)+ PYTHON_TARGETS: (-python2_6) python2_7 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-text/po4a-0.45:0::gentoo, app-text/xmlto-0.0.25:0::installed, dev-libs/glib-2.38.2-r1:2::installed, 4 more

u   net-misc/wget:0::gentoo 1.15-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.14 [cycle 1]

    -debug -gnutls -idn ipv6 nls -ntlm pcre ssl -static -uuid zlib build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

    1.60 MBytes to download

u   sys-auth/pambase:0::gentoo 20140313 to ::installed replacing 20120417-r3 [cycle 2]

    -consolekit cracklib -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux) sha512 systemd build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-misc/openssh-6.6.1_p1:0::gentoo, sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4:0::installed, sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1-r1:0::installed, 2 more

    3.34 kBytes to download

u   sys-libs/pam:0::gentoo 1.1.8-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.1.6-r2 [cycle 2]

    -audit berkdb cracklib -debug -nis nls (-selinux) -vim-syntax (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1 from sys-auth/pambase-20140313:0::gentoo, sys-apps/busybox-1.22.1:0::gentoo, sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3:0::gentoo, 2 more

    1.24 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/util-linux:0::gentoo 2.24.1-r3 to ::installed replacing 2.24.1-r2 [cycle 1]

    -bash-completion -caps cramfs -cytune -fdformat ncurses nls pam -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs suid -tty-helpers -udev unicode (-test) ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET: python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3 -python3_4 PYTHON_TARGETS: python2_7 -python3_2 python3_3 -python3_4 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), !<sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 from sys-apps/coreutils-8.22-r1:0::gentoo, app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.20:0::gentoo, 7 more

u   app-text/build-docbook-catalog:0::gentoo 1.20 to ::installed replacing 1.19.1 [cycle 1]

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6:4.1.2::installed, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2::installed, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2:4.4::installed, app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.78.0-r1:0::gentoo

    4.51 kBytes to download

u   app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets:0::gentoo 1.78.0-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.78.0 [cycle 1]

    -ruby build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress (-optional_tests) -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.1 from app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.20:0::gentoo, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6:4.1.2::installed, app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2::installed, 6 more

u   sys-apps/gptfdisk:0::gentoo 0.8.10 to ::installed replacing 0.8.8 [cycle 1]

    ncurses -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-fs/udisks-2.1.3:2::installed

    186.20 kBytes to download

u   sys-auth/polkit:0::gentoo 0.112-r2 to ::installed replacing 0.112-r1 [cycle 1]

    -examples -gtk introspection -jit+ -kde nls pam (-selinux) systemd build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-fs/udisks-2.1.3:2::installed

n   sys-devel/autogen:0::gentoo 5.18.2 to ::installed [cycle 1]

    "Program and text file generation"

    -libopts -static-libs build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/gnutls-3.3.1:0::gentoo

    988.62 kBytes to download

u   net-libs/gnutls:0::gentoo 3.3.1 to ::installed replacing 2.12.23-r4 [cycle 1]

    crywrap+ cxx -dane+ -doc -examples -guile nls -pkcs11 -static-libs zlib (-test) LINGUAS: -cs+ -de+ -en+ -fi+ -fr+ -it+ -ms+ -nl+ -pl+ -sv+ -uk+ -vi+ -zh_CN+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-libs/glib-networking-2.38.2:0::installed

    5.07 MBytes to download

u   sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs:0::gentoo 1.42.9 to ::installed replacing 1.42.7 [cycle 1]

    nls -static-libs ABI_MIPS: (-n32)+ (-n64)+ (-o32)+ ABI_X86: -32+ (64) (-x32)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 from sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3:0::gentoo, sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.9:0::gentoo

    560.67 kBytes to download

u   sys-fs/e2fsprogs:0::gentoo 1.42.9 to ::installed replacing 1.42.7 [cycle 1]

    nls -static-libs build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), !<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 from sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3:0::gentoo, !<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 from sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.9:0::gentoo, 2 more

    5.79 MBytes to download

u   x11-apps/xauth:0::gentoo 1.0.9 to ::installed replacing 1.0.8 [cycle 1]

    ipv6 build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: net-misc/openssh-6.6.1_p1:0::gentoo

    151.34 kBytes to download

u   net-misc/openssh:0::gentoo 6.6.1_p1 to ::installed replacing 6.6_p1-r1 [cycle 1]

    X -X509 -bindist hpn -kerberos -ldap -ldns -libedit pam (-selinux) -skey -static tcpd build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<net-misc/openssh-5.9_p1-r4 from dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1g-r1:0::gentoo, gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed, virtual/ssh-0:0::installed

    20.46 kBytes to download

u   x11-libs/xtrans:0::gentoo 1.3.4 to ::installed replacing 1.3.3 [cycle 1]

    -doc build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1:0::installed, x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1:0::gentoo, x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2:0::installed

    178.07 kBytes to download

u   x11-misc/util-macros:0::gentoo 1.19.0 to ::installed replacing 1.18.0 [cycle 1]

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2:0::installed

    78.15 kBytes to download

u   x11-proto/xproto:0::gentoo 7.0.26 to ::installed replacing 7.0.25 [cycle 1]

    -doc ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1:0::installed, x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1:0::gentoo, x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2:0::installed, 7 more

    298.17 kBytes to download

u   x11-libs/libSM:0::gentoo 1.2.2-r1 to ::installed replacing 1.2.2 [cycle 1]

    -doc ipv6 -static-libs uuid ABI_X86: -32 (64) (-x32) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/groff-1.22.2:0::installed, x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4:0::installed

u   app-admin/eselect-python:0::gentoo 20140125 to ::installed replacing 20111108

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.4.0:3.4::gentoo

    70.41 kBytes to download

u   app-admin/python-updater:0::gentoo 0.13 to ::installed replacing 0.11

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: dev-lang/python-2.7.6-r1:2.7::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.3.5:3.3::gentoo, dev-lang/python-3.4.0:3.4::gentoo

    10.14 kBytes to download

u   dev-libs/libpipeline:0::gentoo 1.3.0 to ::installed replacing 1.2.5

    -static-libs (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/man-db-2.6.7.1:0::gentoo

    768.47 kBytes to download

u   net-misc/rsync:0::gentoo 3.1.0-r1 to ::installed replacing 3.0.9-r3

    acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), sys-apps/portage-2.2.10:0::gentoo

    863.18 kBytes to download

u   sys-apps/busybox:0::gentoo 1.22.1 to ::installed replacing 1.21.0

    ipv6 -livecd -make-symlinks -math -mdev pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -sep-usr static -syslog systemd build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress (-optional_tests) -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

    2.12 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/gawk:0::gentoo 4.1.1-r1 to ::installed replacing 4.0.2

    -mpfr+ nls readline build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

    2.10 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/grep:0::gentoo 2.19 to ::installed replacing 2.16

    nls pcre -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

    1.18 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/hwids:0::gentoo 20140509 to ::installed replacing 20140317

    udev build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo

    1.56 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/less:0::gentoo 462 to ::installed replacing 457

    pcre unicode build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), virtual/pager-0:0::installed

    304.71 kBytes to download

u   app-shells/bash-completion:0::gentoo 2.1 to ::installed replacing 1.3-r2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<app-shells/bash-completion-1.3-r2 from sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3:0::gentoo, app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20121024:0::installed, restarted because of app-shells/gentoo-bashcomp-20121024:0::installed

    259.11 kBytes to download

u   net-misc/iputils:0::gentoo 20121221-r1 to ::installed replacing 20121221

    -SECURITY_HAZARD -caps -doc filecaps+ -gnutls -idn ipv6 ssl -static build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

u   sys-process/procps:0::gentoo 3.3.9-r1 to ::installed replacing 3.3.9

    ncurses nls (-selinux)+ -static-libs systemd+ unicode (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo)

u   sys-process/psmisc:0::gentoo 22.21 to ::installed replacing 22.20

    X ipv6 nls (-selinux) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4:0::installed

    441.24 kBytes to download

u   net-misc/netifrc:0::gentoo 0.2.3 to ::installed replacing 0.2.2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4:0::installed

    59.99 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-File-Temp:0::gentoo 0.230.400 to ::installed replacing 0.220.0-r2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo, perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-IO:0::gentoo 1.280.0 to ::installed replacing 1.25

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-IO-Zlib:0::gentoo 1.100.0-r3 to ::installed replacing 1.100.0-r2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.920.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-JSON-PP:0::gentoo 2.272.20 to ::installed replacing 2.272.0-r1

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo, perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.900:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta:0::gentoo 1.440.900 to ::installed replacing 1.440.400

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.900:0::gentoo

    20.69 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple:0::gentoo 0.210.0-r3 to ::installed replacing 0.210.0-r2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.840.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.580.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Params-Check-0.380.0:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/Params-Check:0::gentoo 0.380.0 to ::installed replacing 0.360.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.380.0:0::gentoo

    11.71 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-Module-CoreList:0::gentoo 3.70.0 to ::installed replacing 2.840.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.580.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Package-Constants:0::gentoo 0.20.0-r3 to ::installed replacing 0.20.0-r2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.920.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Params-Check:0::gentoo 0.380.0 to ::installed replacing 0.360.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.840.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.580.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta:0::gentoo 1.440.900 to ::installed replacing 1.440.400

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo, perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.820.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Perl-OSType:0::gentoo 1.3.0 to ::installed replacing 1.2.0-r1

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils:0::gentoo 1.350.0 to ::installed replacing 1.270.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo, perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0:0::installed

u   perl-core/Archive-Tar:0::gentoo 1.920.0 to ::installed replacing 1.900.0

    (-test)+ build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.920.0:0::gentoo

    57.05 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-Archive-Tar:0::gentoo 1.920.0 to ::installed replacing 1.900.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Test-Harness:0::gentoo 3.290.0 to ::installed replacing 3.260.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-Test-Simple:0::gentoo 0.980.0-r3 to ::installed replacing 0.980.0-r2

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo

u   virtual/perl-version:0::gentoo 0.990.800 to ::installed replacing 0.990.100

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo, perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo, 2 more

u   perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0::gentoo 2.125.0 to ::installed replacing 2.122.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0:0::gentoo

    21.80 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements:0::gentoo 2.125.0 to ::installed replacing 2.122.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/CPAN-Meta:0::gentoo 2.132.510 to ::installed replacing 2.120.921

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: !<perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.920 from perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.125.0:0::gentoo, virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.132.510:0::gentoo

    77.62 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta:0::gentoo 2.132.510 to ::installed replacing 2.120.921

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.820.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional:0::gentoo 0.580.0 to ::installed replacing 0.540.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.580.0:0::gentoo

    12.38 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional:0::gentoo 0.580.0 to ::installed replacing 0.540.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.840.0:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/IPC-Cmd:0::gentoo 0.840.0 to ::installed replacing 0.780.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.840.0:0::gentoo

    28.22 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd:0::gentoo 0.840.0 to ::installed replacing 0.780.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder:0::gentoo 0.280.210 to ::installed replacing 0.280.205

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.210:0::gentoo

    35.81 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder:0::gentoo 0.280.210 to ::installed replacing 0.280.205

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.220.0:0::gentoo, perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS:0::gentoo 3.220.0 to ::installed replacing 3.180.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.220.0:0::gentoo

    64.90 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS:0::gentoo 3.220.0 to ::installed replacing 3.180.0

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: perl-core/Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

u   perl-core/Module-Build:0::gentoo 0.420.0 to ::installed replacing 0.400.300

    (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.420.0:0::gentoo

    301.49 kBytes to download

u   virtual/perl-Module-Build:0::gentoo 0.420.0 to ::installed replacing 0.400.300

    build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: app-text/po4a-0.45:0::gentoo

u   app-text/po4a:0::gentoo 0.45 to ::installed replacing 0.42

    (-test) build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: sys-apps/man-db-2.6.7.1:0::gentoo

    2.11 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/man-db:0::gentoo 2.6.7.1 to ::installed replacing 2.6.6

    berkdb gdbm nls (-selinux) -static-libs zlib build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: virtual/man-0-r1:0::installed

    1.39 MBytes to download

u   sys-apps/man-pages:0::gentoo 3.67 to ::installed replacing 3.63

    nls LINGUAS: -da -de -fr -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN build_options: symbols=split -dwarf_compress -optional_tests -trace work=tidyup

    Reasons: target (system) (system::gentoo), !<sys-apps/man-pages-3 from sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2013a:0::installed

    1.19 MBytes to download

Total: 2 reinstalls, 131 upgrades, 3 new slot installs, 12 new installs, 130.33 MBytes to download

I did not take the following:

(<) perl-core/IO 1.25:0::installed

    Reasons: was used by virtual/perl-IO-1.25:0::installed

    Take using: --purge

Build Options:

    dwarf_compress:                Compress DWARF2+ debug information

    optional_tests:                Run tests considered by the package to be optional

    symbols:                       How to handle debug symbols in installed files

    trace:                         Trace actions executed by the package (very noisy, for debugging broken builds only)

    work:                          Whether to preserve or remove working directories

USE:

    alsa:                          Add support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

    altivec:                       Add support for optimizations for G4 and G5/ppc970 processors

    awt:                           Useful only when building GCJ, this enables Abstract Window Toolkit (AWT) peer support on top of GTK+

    build:                         !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping [make stage1]

    cacert:                        Include root certs from CAcert (http://http://www.cacert.org/) and Software in the Public Interest (http://www.spi-inc.org/)

    crywrap:                       Build the crywrap TLS proxy service

    cxx:                           Build support for C++ (bindings, extra libraries, code generation, ...)

    dane:                          Build libgnutls-dane, implementing DNS-based Authentication of Named Entities. Requires net-dns/unbound.

    debug:                         Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

    debug-freelist:                Include garbage collector freelist debugging code

    debug-malloc:                  Include malloc debugging code

    deprecated:                    Enable deprecated features

    discouraged:                   (implied by deprecated) enable merely discouraged features

    doc:                           Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

    emacs:                         Add support for GNU Emacs

    examples:                      Install examples, usually source code

    exporter:                      enable gdbmexport binary for exporting data from gdbm-1.8 databases into gdbm-1.9

    filecaps:                      Use Linux file capabilities to control privilege rather than set*id

    fixed-point:                   Enable fixed-point arithmetic support for MIPS targets in gcc (Warning: significantly increases compile time!)

    fortran:                       Add support for fortran

    gcj:                           Enable building with gcj (The GNU Compiler for the Javatm Programming Language)

    gdbm:                          Add support for sys-libs/gdbm (GNU database libraries)

    gif:                           Add GIF image support

    go:                            Build the GCC Go language frontend.

    gpm:                           Add support for sys-libs/gpm (Console-based mouse driver)

    graphite:                      Add support for the framework for loop optimizations based on a polyhedral intermediate representation

    gtk:                           Add support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)

    guile:                         Add support for the guile Scheme interpreter

    hardened:                      Activate default security enhancements for toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils)

    ipv6:                          Add support for IP version 6

    java:                          Add support for Java

    jit:                           Enable just-in-time compilation for improved performance. May prevent use of some PaX memory protection features in Gentoo Hardened.

    jpeg:                          Add JPEG image support

    libopts:                       install the libopts tarball (a few packages want this for developing)

    libssp:                        Build SSP support into a dedicated library rather than use the code in the C library (DO NOT ENABLE THIS IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT IT DOES)

    mono:                          Build Mono bindings to support dotnet type stuff

    mpfr:                          use mpfr for high precision arithmetic (-M / --bignum)

    mudflap:                       Add support for mudflap, a pointer use checking library

    multilib:                      On 64bit systems, if you want to be able to compile 32bit and 64bit binaries

    multislot:                     Allow for SLOTs to include minor version (3.3.4 instead of just 3.3)

    ncurses:                       Add ncurses support (console display library)

    networking:                    Include networking interfaces

    nls:                           Add Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

    nopie:                         Disable PIE support (NOT FOR GENERAL USE)

    nossp:                         Disable SSP support (NOT FOR GENERAL USE)

    nptl:                          Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

    objc:                          Build support for the Objective C code language

    objc++:                        Build support for the Objective C++ language

    objc-gc:                       Build support for the Objective C code language Garbage Collector

    openmp:                        Build support for the OpenMP (support parallel computing), requires >=sys-devel/gcc-4.2 built with USE="openmp"

    png:                           Add support for libpng (PNG images)

    pypy:                          Use pypy as Python interpreter.

    python:                        Add optional support/bindings for the Python language

    readline:                      Enable support for libreadline, a GNU line-editing library that almost everyone wants

    regex:                         Include regular expression interfaces

    regression-test:               Run the testsuite and install the results (requires FEATURES=test)

    selinux:                       !!internal use only!! Security Enhanced Linux support, this must be set by the selinux profile or breakage will occur

    sound:                         Enable sound support

    sqlite:                        Add support for sqlite - embedded sql database

    ssl:                           Add support for Secure Socket Layer connections

    static-libs:                   Build static versions of dynamic libraries as well

    svg:                           Add support for SVG (Scalable Vector Graphics)

    systemd:

        sys-apps/dbus:0::gentoo:   Build with sys-apps/systemd at_console support

        sys-process/procps:0::gentoo:  Enable use of systemd-specific libraries and features like socket activation or session tracking

    test:                          Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

    threads:

        dev-scheme/guile:12::gentoo:  Add threads support for various packages. Usually pthreads

        dev-lang/python:3.4::gentoo:  Enable threading support. (DON'T DISABLE THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING)

    tiff:                          Add support for the TIFF image format

    tk:                            Add support for Tk GUI toolkit

    vanilla:                       Do not add extra patches which change default behaviour; DO NOT USE THIS ON A GLOBAL SCALE as the severity of the meaning changes drastically

    wininst:                       Install Windows executables required to create an executable installer for MS Windows.

    xattr:                         Add support for extended attributes (filesystem-stored metadata)

    xft:                           Build with support for XFT font renderer (x11-libs/libXft)

    xml:                           Add support for XML files

abi_mips:

    n32:                           64-bit (32-bit pointer) libraries

    n64:                           64-bit libraries

    o32:                           32-bit libraries

abi_x86:

    32:                            32-bit (x86) libraries

    64:                            64-bit (amd64) libraries

    x32:                           x32 ABI libraries

curl_ssl:

    winssl:                        Use WinSSL (only with elibc_Winnt)

linguas:

    cs:                            Czech locale

    de:                            German locale

    en:                            English locale

    fi:                            Finnish locale

    fr:                            French locale

    it:                            Italian locale

    ms:                            Malay locale

    nl:                            Dutch locale

    pl:                            Polish locale

    sv:                            Swedish locale

    uk:                            Ukrainian locale

    vi:                            Vietnamese locale

    zh_CN:                         Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

python_targets:

    pypy:                          Build with PyPy (Python 2 branch)

    python3_4:                     Build with Python 3.4

I encountered the following errors:

!   sys-apps/systemd

    Reasons: gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/dbus-1.8.2:0::gentoo, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4:0::installed, 6 more

    Unsuitable candidates:

      * sys-apps/systemd-208-r3:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,static-libs(-)?], use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/libudev-208:0::gentoo

      * sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo

        Did not meet sys-apps/systemd:0/1=, use existing if same, installing to / from gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed

      * sys-apps/systemd-9999:0::gentoo

        Masked by keyword

            Keywords 

        Did not meet sys-apps/systemd:0/1=, use existing if same, installing to / from gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed

!   dev-lang/perl

    Reasons: app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.12:0::gentoo, app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6:0::installed, app-text/po4a-0.45:0::gentoo, 60 more

    Unsuitable candidates:

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.3-r1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.4:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, us

----------

## mathabstrction

I encountered the following errors:

!   sys-apps/systemd

    Reasons: gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/dbus-1.8.2:0::gentoo, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4:0::installed, 6 more

    Unsuitable candidates:

      * sys-apps/systemd-208-r3:0::gentoo

        Did not meet >=sys-apps/systemd-208:0/2[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,static-libs(-)?], use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/libudev-208:0::gentoo

      * sys-apps/systemd-212-r4:0::gentoo

        Did not meet sys-apps/systemd:0/1=, use existing if same, installing to / from gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed

      * sys-apps/systemd-9999:0::gentoo

        Masked by keyword

            Keywords 

        Did not meet sys-apps/systemd:0/1=, use existing if same, installing to / from gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed

!   dev-lang/perl

    Reasons: app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.12:0::gentoo, app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6:0::installed, app-text/po4a-0.45:0::gentoo, 60 more

    Unsuitable candidates:

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.3-r1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.4:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r2:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.12.5:0::gentoo

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.14.1:0::gentoo

        Masked by repository

            Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (18 Jun 2011) Mask perl-5.14. See tracker bug #356171

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.14.1-r1:0::gentoo

        Masked by repository

            Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (18 Jun 2011) Mask perl-5.14. See tracker bug #356171

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.14.2:0::gentoo

        Masked by repository

            Torsten Veller <tove@gentoo.org> (18 Jun 2011) Mask perl-5.14. See tracker bug #356171

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet >=dev-lang/perl-5.16, use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.16.0:0::gentoo

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.16.1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.16.2:0::gentoo

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.16.2-r1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.16.3:0::gentoo

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.18.2:0::gentoo

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

      * dev-lang/perl-5.20.0:0::gentoo

        Masked by repository

            Vladimir Smirnov <civil@gentoo.org> (27 May 2014) Masked for testing, will defenitely cause major breakage

        Did not meet <dev-lang/perl-5.16[-build], use existing if same, installing to / from dev-perl/Unicode-EastAsianWidth-1.330.0:0::gentoo (and 18 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.16*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 4 more)

        Did not meet =dev-lang/perl-5.18*, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.180.0:0::gentoo (and 9 more)

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=, use existing if same, installing to / from restarted because of perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed

        Did not meet dev-lang/perl:0/5.16=[-build(-)], use existing if same, installing to / from perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0:0::installed (and 5 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.3, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

        Did not meet ~dev-lang/perl-5.12.4, use existing if same, installing to / from virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r3:0::gentoo (and 2 more)

!   virtual/udev

    Reasons: dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19-r1:0::installed, gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed, sys-apps/hwids-20140509:0::gentoo, 3 more

    Unsuitable candidates:

      * virtual/udev-208-r1:0::installed

      * virtual/udev-208-r1:0::gentoo

        Did not meet virtual/udev[gudev], use existing if same, installing to / from gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed

            Flag 'gudev' enabled

      * virtual/udev-208-r2:0::gentoo

        Did not meet virtual/udev[gudev], use existing if same, installing to / from gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1:0::installed

            Flag 'gudev' enabled

----------

## aleiphoenix

看上去像是某些包依赖 udev 的 gudev FLAG （比如 KDE 需要 udisks ） ，相应打开应该就可以了。

----------

